# 1st attempt to post picture



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

That works, but if you want the picture to show up here (instead of a link), you can.

If you click on a little link at the very bottom left that says "







" after it.











Nice picture by the way


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

AFter uploading the image to photobucket you can see several type of "links" under it at that site (url, html, IMG). Left click over the IMG, it says copied, then paste here.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks for the information. I didn't really have a clue.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a great picture...I do enjoy folks posting them here.


----------

